# My Wife's Death



## DharmaDave (Jun 22, 2010)

I post from time to time here and when I was travelling through Asia with nothing really to do, I often read this forum. My wife of only 2 months passed away one week ago yesterday due to complications from a pulmonary embolism. I miss her so much and I don't know how to deal with this. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers at this time. 

Dave


----------



## smiley55 (Jun 22, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Will definitely keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 22, 2010)

DharmaDave said:


> I post from time to time here and when I was travelling through Asia with nothing really to do, I often read this forum. My wife of only 2 months passed away one week ago yesterday due to complications from a pulmonary embolism. I miss her so much and I don't know how to deal with this. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers at this time.
> 
> Dave



Dave that is horrible. I'm so deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## imfree (Jun 22, 2010)

May the Love, Comfort, and Peace of Jesus
fall upon you in a way that can't be denied.

I prayed in Christ's name. Much love and
many blessings to you, Edgar


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 22, 2010)

What a tragedy. Saying a prayer for you in this time of unspeakable grief.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 22, 2010)

Deepest condolences, Dave.


----------



## Tad (Jun 22, 2010)

My sincere condolences Dave.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Dave. Will definitely keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jdsumm (Jun 22, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my prayers.


----------



## imfree (Jun 22, 2010)

jdsumm said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my prayers.



The OP certainly has my prayers. I love
your user title, pretty Hoosier Neighbor!:bow:


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 22, 2010)

I prayed and will continue to pray for you Dave... my heart goes out to you and I pray you may be comforted and strengthened during this time and onward

God bless you


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 22, 2010)

DharmaDave said:


> I post from time to time here and when I was travelling through Asia with nothing really to do, I often read this forum. My wife of only 2 months passed away one week ago yesterday due to complications from a pulmonary embolism. I miss her so much and I don't know how to deal with this. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers at this time.
> 
> Dave



Oh god! ((

I'll pray for you Dave


----------



## mossystate (Jun 22, 2010)

Dave, very sorry for your huge loss.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jun 22, 2010)

God Bless you during this difficult time. You are in my prayers. *HUGS*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of this. You definitely have my prayers.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 22, 2010)

i'm so sorry for your tragic loss and you have my sympathies.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 22, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you, Dave. I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 22, 2010)

Dave- so sorry for your loss - my thoughts and prayers for you and family


----------



## Cors (Jun 22, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## iglooboy55 (Jun 22, 2010)

i'm sorry Dave, that's a terrible thing to have happen. i can't even imagine what it feels like. good on you and best wishes.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Dave!
My condoleances. Wish you the strength to carry on and that the pain will become less in the end. This must be so painfull
You were only married for two months?


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2010)

Dave, as everyone else is I am truly sorry for your loss, sometimes the rhyme or reasons in life escape us. Big squishy Hugs


----------



## Risible (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm sorry, Dave, for your tragic loss. May you find peace soon.


----------



## CPProp (Jun 22, 2010)

DharmaDave said:


> I post from time to time here and when I was travelling through Asia with nothing really to do, I often read this forum. My wife of only 2 months passed away one week ago yesterday due to complications from a pulmonary embolism. I miss her so much and I don't know how to deal with this. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers at this time.
> 
> Dave



Hi Dave I lost my wife of 30 years marrage from the same condition three years ago I was there at home - for what use that was. you have my deepest simpathy and if you need any support or just some one to chat to please PM me, I mainly had to deal with this by myself, so I'm sure I can give help first hand.


----------



## calauria (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry!! My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Jes (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Would you like to tell us about her? Sometimes no one asks, and that can be difficult to take.


----------



## Theresa48 (Jun 22, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. The passing away of someone we love can be overwhelming to deal with at first. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Jun 22, 2010)

Dear Dave,

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope that the support you find here holds you up in your travels.


----------



## DharmaDave (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you, guys. She was wonderful-beautiful, intelligent, funny. She was everything to me. I loved her so so much.


----------



## DharmaDave (Jun 22, 2010)

Here is the link to my eulogy. It should tell what she was like. Meeting her was the most wonderful thing that ever happened to me.

www.dave-notabene.blogspot.com


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Dave. I wish you strength and comfort while you go through this incredibly difficult period.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 22, 2010)

DharmaDave said:


> I post from time to time here and when I was travelling through Asia with nothing really to do, I often read this forum. My wife of only 2 months passed away one week ago yesterday due to complications from a pulmonary embolism. I miss her so much and I don't know how to deal with this. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers at this time.
> 
> Dave



I do not know you, but I will pray for you. I lost my first wife after only three years of marriage, so I understand some of what you are going through. You may not feel like it now, but you will eventually heal. You will never forget her and never stop loving her, which is a good thing.

I wish you peace and healing.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 22, 2010)

How incredibly sad, Dave. I'm so sorry to hear about such a tragic loss. I hope you have good support to get you through a very rough time ahead. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## DELIMAN092262 (Jun 22, 2010)

Dave  Sorry for your huge loss. I'll pray for you.


----------



## Jes (Jun 23, 2010)

DharmaDave said:


> Here is the link to my eulogy. It should tell what she was like. Meeting her was the most wonderful thing that ever happened to me.
> 
> www.dave-notabene.blogspot.com


Beautifully written, and like so many of these, it made me wish my path had crossed hers once. I also saw her blog, and her beautiful spring flower photos.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 23, 2010)

Dave, I am so very sorry for your tragic loss. Sending prayers on your behalf. I


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 23, 2010)

That sucks, sorry to hear that dude. :-(


----------



## nettie (Jun 23, 2010)

Dave, so sorry to hear of your loss. Your words are indescribably beautiful; thank you for sharing Robin with us. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry bro. Keep us updated, man!


----------



## Tracii (Jun 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for you loss thats just awful.Prayers on the way


----------



## moore2me (Jun 23, 2010)

Dave,

I too am sorry for your loss. Listening to the story of the loss of your new wife was very sad. However, reading your eulogy of Robin in your blog was a beautiful story. It sounds like something out of Hollywood or an old fashioned romance novel. I can see it on the big screen with powerful actors and actresses and filmed in an exotic location of the South Korea - something like the Painted Veil. 

It also reminds me of other love stories of soulmates who were blessed to be together - but fate cruelly intervened and seperated them after a short time. They were only allowed a brief period to be together on this earth. However, their stories (fictional and non-fictional) enrich and inspire millions of our lives. A few examples of this are Romeo and Juliet, Mark Anthony & Cleopatra, Heathcliff and Catherine, Queen Victoria and Albert, and Nicholas and Alexandra. 

Perhaps writing out of story, a book version, of your relationship would be something to consider. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

P.S. I tried to read some of your religious material on your blog. It was way over my head. You left me standing in the dust - you must have pretty close to a phD in religious studies.


----------



## Seda (Jun 23, 2010)

My sincerest condolences to you Dave, Robin sounded like an absolutely wonderful woman and you described her perfectly in 'joy'. 

Though I know nothing I ever say will be able to take away your pain, I pray that is wanes.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jun 23, 2010)

Dave,

I'm so sorry for your loss. Robin's beautiful, and she shines.


----------



## Tau (Jun 23, 2010)

So, so sorry to hear that. Sending love and prayers your way


----------



## tmur (Jun 23, 2010)

My prayers are on the way


----------



## DharmaDave (Jun 23, 2010)

I was thinking of writing a memoir about or travels and romance before all of this. Now, it seems almost a necessity for me. Perhaps, it would be a a good way to work through my grief. I love her so much and maybe a book would be a perfect way of honoring that in my life.


----------



## Jes (Jun 23, 2010)

DharmaDave said:


> I was thinking of writing a memoir about or travels and romance before all of this. Now, it seems almost a necessity for me. Perhaps, it would be a a good way to work through my grief. I love her so much and maybe a book would be a perfect way of honoring that in my life.



I can see this being very healing. You could use some of your photos and some of hers.


----------



## great bear (Jun 23, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. May you take peace in the knowledge that Robin now dwells in a better place.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Jun 23, 2010)

DharmaDave said:


> I post from time to time here and when I was travelling through Asia with nothing really to do, I often read this forum. My wife of only 2 months passed away one week ago yesterday due to complications from a pulmonary embolism. I miss her so much and I don't know how to deal with this. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers at this time.
> 
> Dave



Dave that is horrible. I'm so deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 23, 2010)

Dave,this is indeed a terrible thing to have happened-you have my greatest condolences.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 23, 2010)

My condolences for your loss Dave. Our thoughts are with you in this difficult time.


----------



## DharmaDave (Jun 24, 2010)

Again, thank you for all your kind words during this difficult time for me.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 24, 2010)

My deepest and most sincere condolences Dave.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 24, 2010)

Dave, I am so sorry for your loss. Reading the beautiful eulogy that you wrote I can tell that your wife was a very special and lovely woman. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 24, 2010)

I am sorry to read of your loss.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Jun 24, 2010)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## phoenix92901 (Jun 24, 2010)

My deepest condolences for your loss. May God grant you and your family strength and comfort during this difficult time.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jun 24, 2010)

DharmaDave said:


> I post from time to time here and when I was travelling through Asia with nothing really to do, I often read this forum. My wife of only 2 months passed away one week ago yesterday due to complications from a pulmonary embolism. I miss her so much and I don't know how to deal with this. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers at this time.
> 
> Dave



Dave -

I e-mailed the link to my wife (Mrs Ho Ho) and to several others who have experienced the loss of a spouse. This is the message that I sent:

"(Mrs Ho Ho) -

This man posted a brief comment that his wife of only months had died. Condolences rolled in and a bit later he posted a link to the eulogy he delivered at her funeral. It is one of the most beautiful things I have ever read.

While our religious beliefs differ from theirs, our spirituality is the same. While the events which brought them together differ from ours, the all-enveloping love which surrounded them is the same. While the time they were granted is much less than what we have had, I think that their lives were just as full and complete. If we had had the opportunity to glance into their eyes, and they into ours, we could have been soul mates.

I have included others in this message because I think that they would have loved these words as well, and the spirit behind them.

"My Eulogy for Robin""

Dave, Mrs Ho Ho and I have been married for 20 years. We live among people who have been together as long as 75 years. Their lives together are also full and complete. I am in awe that you and Robin managed to accomplish this in so brief a time. I note further that you are 'just' 24 years old. You are a veritable Mozart of relationships!

You will carry that love with you all the days of your life. Like grief, it can be a burden too heavy for one. I hope that you find a way to share it. Mrs Ho Ho and I would want that for each other. Presumptuous though it is to express it, I have a feeling that Robin would want that too.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 24, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear about your wife's death. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 24, 2010)

So very sorry about your wife passing on Dave. Hope you can find comfort in the memories of the time you did have together.


----------



## DharmaDave (Jun 25, 2010)

I am genuinely moved by this outpouring of support. This is a community that Robin was never really a part of but would have felt in home in. She was a self described 'fat feminist' and didn't let her weight get in the way of anything. She was beautiful, fun, confident-the very picture of loveliness. I will miss beyond words can describe. This was the best person in the world in my eyes. She was a genuine blessing to have in my life.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Jun 25, 2010)

DharmaDave said:


> I post from time to time here and when I was travelling through Asia with nothing really to do, I often read this forum. My wife of only 2 months passed away one week ago yesterday due to complications from a pulmonary embolism. I miss her so much and I don't know how to deal with this. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers at this time.
> 
> Dave



Please accept my condolences and well wishes for your recovery. It sounds as though she was certainly a bright spot in your life. My prayers are with you. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Moonshadow_Girl (Jun 26, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss Dave. Thank you for sharing such a beautiful and moving eulogy. May you find peace.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 26, 2010)

My condolences for your very loss Dave.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 27, 2010)

You mentioned your youtube channel in another thread, so I was poking around there and saw a sweet Christmas video of you and Robin. She is beautiful and really far too young to be gone so soon. I, too, am deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## DharmaDave (Jun 28, 2010)

It is a lovely video. We had such wonderful memories. I can't bare to watch those videos right now. They just break my heart.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 1, 2010)

My belated condolences to you and your family, sir.


Dennis


----------

